# iPad2 cover recommendation needed



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Despite knowing I had a Kindle Fire in hand, my husband also got me an iPad2 for Christmas (I know, first world problem) He knew I would want a cover and got me this cover for it

http://www.amazon.com/Targus-VuScape-Protective-Cover-Stand/dp/B004N62I0C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332334551&sr=8-1

I would be fine with it except that the case doesn't hold the iPad! The two corners on the outside do but the two inside corners don't grip it at all...making it a pain to use. I rarely, if ever, use the cover to prop up the iPad so I don't care if the cover features that. Basically, this cover makes me insane!

Can someone recommend a cover that actually will hold the iPad in? I love my Oberon Kindle covers and I would consider Oberon but I do like the more lightweight of my iPad in the more slim cover.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just love using the Smart Cover and have a cheap 10.2" neoprene netbook sleeve I put it in when tossing it in my bag.  But I just like the thin format factor and light weight, and don't have any real need for protection when in use.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

While I love my Oberon, it is heavy. So I found the Marware CEO Hybrid which I highly recommend. It is lightweight and slim. Best part of all it has both a closure strap and a hand strap. That hand strap really makes holding the ipad as well as my Kindle FIre a dream. It is worth every penny. It does work with the easy turn on and off as long as you have that option turned on on the ipad.

http://www.amazon.com/Marware-C-E-O-Hybrid-Black-602956007722/dp/B004R6JQV2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332346373&sr=8-1.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Again, this time around I went with a smart cover on release day and really do like it.  Yesterday I made the 'mistake' of checking the Miniot site to see what they had, and they've redesigned their wood smart cover. I wanted one badly last year but there were complaints about the setup they used so I passed. This time around they're trying something new and it looks pretty snazzy so I took the plunge and ordered a cherry wood cover.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I had the Switcheasy Canvas for my iPad2, and loved the hell out of it, so I ordered the new one for the 3rd-gen iPad. It was delivered yesterday, but I won't see it until tomorrow.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I have the Maroo cover and the M-Edge Trip cover for my iPad 2. I like both for different reasons:

Maroo Pros  
Smart feature in cover sleeps/wakes the iPad
Material seems like it will stay pretty clean
Good reviews in terms of durability (Ive only had it a couple weeks so I cant say myself)
Part that the iPad snaps into seems very secure and will protect well
Camera hole in back cover

Maroo Cons  
Only two angles for viewing
Patterns were not really my cup of tea (but they do come in solid leather as well)
A tiny bit bulky
Flap for tucking the cover back works so-so
No portrait viewing easel (can only prop it in landscape/horizontal mode)

M-Edge Trip Pros  
Less bulky
Fun colors
3 angles for viewing
Got it for 30% off ($28-ish)

M-Edge Trip Cons 
No smart cover feature to sleep/wake ipad
Must fold back cover back to reveal camera (not really a big deal)
Grooves that cover rests on for angled viewing could be deeper  sometimes when it its lowest setting it slips out (I hope that makes sense)
No portrait viewing easel (can only prop it in landscape/horizontal mode)
Will probably show dirt pretty quickly on the canvas material

I hope this helped a little! Now that Ive looked at my lists, Im thinking I might like the Maroo better than I thought! LOL. I think if the prints were more my taste, that would be a great cover for me. My other choice was the JavoEdge, which allows you to prop it up both landscape and portrait. If I didnt already have two, I think Id get that one. Keep in mind I only looked at covers that did not obscure the front of the iPad (like the JavoEdge cases for the Kindles do). I wanted to see the whole front of the ipad. Just my personal preference.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

geko29 said:


> I had the Switcheasy Canvas for my iPad2, and loved the hell out of it, so I ordered the new one for the 3rd-gen iPad. It was delivered yesterday, but I won't see it until tomorrow.


I thought about that one, but it had a lot of bad reviews on Amazon. You didn't have any trouble with the durability of it?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

hudsonam said:


> I thought about that one, but it had a lot of bad reviews on Amazon. You didn't have any trouble with the durability of it?


It got some slight hairline fractures that didn't affect its sturdiness or usability, and after the third or fourth time I dropped it on the upper-left corner (between the lock button and the mute/rotation lock switch), a part of that small corner piece cracked off. A suitable trade for not shattering my screen, methinks.

If I was worried about it, they've got the best warranty around--2 year free replacement, no questions asked. I never bothered, though it's nice to know I could. That's one of the reason I've only had switcheasy cases since the iPhone 3G (except for a brief interlude with the free bumpers for the iPhone 4).


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

If you're looking for something durable then try the Trident Kraken. If you want something less bulky try Hard Candy Cases.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

geko29 said:


> It got some slight hairline fractures that didn't affect its sturdiness or usability, and after the third or fourth time I dropped it on the upper-left corner (between the lock button and the mute/rotation lock switch), a part of that small corner piece cracked off. A suitable trade for not shattering my screen, methinks.
> 
> If I was worried about it, they've got the best warranty around--2 year free replacement, no questions asked. I never bothered, though it's nice to know I could. That's one of the reason I've only had switcheasy cases since the iPhone 3G (except for a brief interlude with the free bumpers for the iPhone 4).


Thank you for the info!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Bethany B. said:


> If you're looking for something durable then try the Trident Kraken. If you want something less bulky try Hard Candy Cases.


Seconded. Just picked up one as we're filling the iPad 2 with education apps and letting the kids use it. Not as durable as an otter box (not as expensive either) but pretty tough and features a built in screen protector.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Seconded. Just picked up one as we're filling the iPad 2 with education apps and letting the kids use it. Not as durable as an otter box (not as expensive either) but pretty tough and features a built in screen protector.


I actually went with the Kraken because I hadn't heard good things about about the otter box for the ipad 2. The 1's had such great reviews, especially in the special needs community. Of course, like you pointed out, it didn't hurt that the price was so much lower.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I love, love, love my Vaja Libretto. The one I got for my iPad 2 also works for the 3.
Available from VajaCases.com.
It might not look like much protection, but I dropped my iPad a couple times and it completely protected it, and stll looks great.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Do you have any specific criteria or a price limit?  There are so many truly great covers, but the prices differ greatly.

I have my iPad in a Lodis I bought on sale at Nordstroms. I adore it for its feel.  Soo soft and supple.  And it has several different stand angles.  Mine is the Dallas nude patent leather.  So decadent!

I am awaiting a new case from iconshoes.com that I may resell.  Icon makes gorgeous stuff but not sure how this case will stand until I have it in hand.  They also have some great sales.  Their iPad cases are $130, but if you catch a sale and added percentage off, you can get them for $30 or so.  I got the case with matching flat pouch for my cord shipped for $51.

Incase has some great covers with Warhol.


----------

